# Marble sized lump on side (near girth area)



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

Obviously the pic attached. LOL. Any thoughts would be helpful. The vet is coming out but won't be out til Friday the 29th.


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Side view of lump...*

Here's another shot...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sarcoid?


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't know what a Sarcoid is but looking it up now. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Sarcoid?


 If it is the only difference from the pics I saw online was that the one on Fatz hasnt erupted or doesnt show any sign of hair loss, scabs, hard growth, puss, etc. It looks identical to a bug bite (nothing oozing tho). Weirdest thing. Popped up so recently and it being hard is what has me worried. Not like a fatty cyst.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

It could just be a bug bite. Aidan had one too during his vet check. Vet said it wasn't hurting him, didnt hinder him, it was probably a mild allergic reaction to a bug bite/sting.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not really sure. I have a friend that just had a sarcoid treated in that general area that looked very much like that one. My horse has a lump about that size that just appeared on his leg. I had the vet out for something else and she glanced at it and said it was a kick or a bug bite but nothing to be concerned about. It's been there for a month and I don't know that's it's gotten any smaller yet....


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

Am hoping for the bug bite theory. Been there since the 13th tho. Was thinkin it would have gone down by now.  That's kinda why I waited. She's coming out end of the week if it doesnt decrease jus to be sure. Thanks all for your comments. Fingers crossed its jus a reaction to a bite.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd chime in, kind of a stupid point but my dog has the same thing haha, same area description, everything. 

It probably won't relate to your horse, but my vet said its nothing but maybe a bug bite, I hope the same is for you !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

FreeDestiny said:


> Just thought I'd chime in, kind of a stupid point but my dog has the same thing haha, same area description, everything.
> 
> It probably won't relate to your horse, but my vet said its nothing but maybe a bug bite, I hope the same is for you !
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im hoping for same thing when she sees it. But why would it last so long I wonder. I'da thought a week tops on a bug bite but may take longer. And it's so dam hard like a marble too.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe the bug uh- hit something?

It could just be a reaction, as long as its not right under where the girth sits its not a huge threat for riding. So maybe keep a good work scheduel down and it'll go down? I'm no vet, but exercise makes human swelling go down !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good idea. Will keep watchin it and keep excersizing him lightly. The girth sits behind it.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

My horse has sarcoids and they don't look like this (that isn't to say it isn't one, but it doesn't look like your typical / textbook one if it is)

It could just be a cyst, that's full of fluid, but a lot of fluid, making it hard. Or, it could be benign, fatty corpuscle (large, globular mass of cells). Or, a bug bite like many others have suggested, it could just be taking a long time to reduce in swelling - horses need a larger dose of antihistamines than humans.

Hope this helps any, and if it does turn out to be a sarcoid, I'm conducting an experiment on a cure for them with toothpaste, so if it is, and you want to follow my blog, I'd be happy to keep you updated on the experiment 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/sarcoids-toothpaste-experiment-93048/


----------



## Ksand1536 (Jul 25, 2011)

HollyLolly said:


> My horse has sarcoids and they don't look like this (that isn't to say it isn't one, but it doesn't look like your typical / textbook one if it is)
> 
> It could just be a cyst, that's full of fluid, but a lot of fluid, making it hard. Or, it could be benign, fatty corpuscle (large, globular mass of cells). Or, a bug bite like many others have suggested, it could just be taking a long time to reduce in swelling - horses need a larger dose of antihistamines than humans.
> 
> ...


 I'll definately keep you posted and if it is will let you know. I went out last night and the barn manager thinks it's gone down slightly. Im going again tonight and if it keeps going down Im thinkin more of a bug bite but the vets coming out Friday anyway to check if not completely gone. I'll take another pic too to compare size and upload tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

My 18 year old gelding has a couple about the size of peas near (but not on) his girth area that are the same, very hard tiny lumps under the skin. He's had them about 6 weeks. They don't bother him at all, and aren't changing in size, and aren't where they will be rubbed by his girth, so I've left them be. I assumed they were bug bites as well, but was surprised they haven't cleared up. If they aren't gone by time for fall shots, we'll see what our vet says, but please do keep us posted, as I'd be very interested to see what you find out when your vet takes a look.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm sure I'm going to show my ignorance on this, but I saw something like that on a horse not long ago. Turned out to be a bot fly larvae under the skin. Around here I think they are referred to as "wolves?" Could that be what it is?


----------



## ozarkdream (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi
My first posting here. I was researching online to see if I could find an answer to the same question. My mare developed a hard larger marble size lump on the side of her belly a couple of months ago. It doesn't bother her when I touch it or squeeze it. It looks similar to the picture posted by Ksand1536 but I believe it's larger. 
It doesn't seem to be getting any bigger but I'm still concerned as to what it may be. I can't find anything online to help me. I am out in the mountains. hours away from any vet. I'm not sure if I should just leave it alone and not worry about it or if I should try and get someone to take a look at it. 
Any suggestions?


----------

